# Cedar Hawk Ranch Boer Goats (Our Goats)



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Here are just a few of our goats at Cedar Hawk Ranch
See me website for more of them www.chrboergoats.weebly.com


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a lot of pretty colors Bree!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you so much
In the near future I would like to have a all paint or black herd


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Color is a lot of fun.  We've had all color for a while now... and are just getting some more traditionals. The traditionals are beautiful in their own way, just not as much fun... IMHO.  I love our traditional goats, but they probably wouldn't be here if it weren't for their quality.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I love the variation with the colors. I haven't dived into the blacks or dapples but I love the markings of the paints and reds. 

See


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah same here I have a few tradition alsor I like to call them Corrects they stay because I like them and of there quality otherwise I would have an all colored herd


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

ogfabby are you looking for a solid red buck or a red paint????


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No, I just purchased a red buck.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

oh okay


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Love all the color - especially the black and white. I need one ...


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

goatgirlsCA I might have some for sale next year if you want to reserve one??
http://chrboergoats.weebly.com/waiting-list.html


----------

